# Hi Ladies! JustinTH's wife here! (pics)



## Alisha (Dec 27, 2010)

Some of you were kind enough to reply to my husbands thread about getting me a bow for Christmas. Here is the link... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1378414

I have always been into hunting my whole life but never got into shooting bows as much as I should have. I love shooting rifles and shotguns, hunting deer/squirrels/rabbits/ducks, but have been considering taking up shooting bows for the last couple years. Justin and I had talked about it a few times but I never gave it much thought that he would ever just go and buy me one. :set1_thinking:

Anyway when Christmas Eve rolled around, Justin and I opened our gifts and I must say that I am soooooooo SPOILED! :embara:

My sweet hubby got me a Gorilla Treestand(!!!!!), Tinks 69, scent bombs for the Tinks, grunt call, Primos can, earmuffs for shooting my rifles, mini LED flashlight, knife, blaze orange backpack with a "thermaseat" , Browning socks and a Browning air freshener for my truck.










I knew I had a BIG present under the tree to open but Justin made me wait and open it last. Usually Justin is TERRIBLE at keeping secrets and will drop enough hints that I'll figure it out days before Christmas/birthday/etc. :secret:, but this Christmas was different! I had NO clue what it was!!

Finally the presents started to dwindle and I got to open it. What could be inside? ........... a 2011 PSE Stinger and a dozen Easton ST Epic arrows with pink & white blazers. I couldn't help it........ I burst into tears and bawled like a baby for a few seconds. :embara:










Best Christmas EVER! Justin received mucho brownie points. :wink:

I also got an arm guard and have already taken a few shots with it. It draws so smooth and is extremely quiet. I LOVE IT! Is it the 2011 bow season yet? I am PUMPED! 

I can't wait to "meet" everyone and learn as much as I can!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk, Alisha! When JustinTH posted his plans for you, I don't know who was more excited--him or us! So glad he kept the final present secret. What an awesome Christmas! Thanks for posting pics of everything he surprised you with. I really hope you enjoy shooting and hunting. If you have questions, just let us know. And of course, if you have any rants or triumphs, keep us filled in on those, too! 

It was a good Christmas on my end, too. My husband offered to buy my 2011 deer and elk hunting tags and cold-weather gear, which I thought I'd have to save up for! The men have definitely earned major brownie points this year. . .


----------



## Alisha (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome! :smile: Sounds like your husband did a great job this Christmas as well. Great guys, eh? :wink:

I am tickled pink with my bow! We have a big target set up in our basement and I made a few shots with it the night I got it. Tonight the hubster and I went downstairs to shoot our bows and I made 5 shots at 15 yards and had 4 bullseyes in a 3 inch circle, with one just barely outside. :mg: I was shocked. LOL! 

Needless to say, I'm addicted! :wink:


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to the addiction! I know you'll find all the info and advice you need here the Ladies here are great! I have a Great Hubby in my life as well and it's good to know that there are still some of the good guys around!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! When he said "money is tight" I took that a little too seriously haha. Congrats - I bet you are one happy camper... er... archer  and that climber looks really, really comfy.


----------



## JustinTH (Dec 20, 2010)

z28melissa said:


> Wow! When he said "money is tight" I took that a little too seriously haha. Congrats - I bet you are one happy camper... er... archer  and that climber looks really, really comfy.


I should have worded it that I didnt have the money to buy her more expensive bow and still be able to get her accessories to go with it  all I know is I better be doing some practicing a lot as she is just starting and doing very well, I couldn't be more proud


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome!!!  I just started shooting this year also and I LOVE IT! Keep up the good work Justin!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

JustinTH said:


> I should have worded it that I didnt have the money to buy her more expensive bow and still be able to get her accessories to go with it  all I know is I better be doing some practicing a lot as she is just starting and doing very well, I couldn't be more proud


It's great that you thought ahead and figured in the cost of all the accessories, too. Getting a bow is exciting to be sure, but getting all the fun things that go with it is the best, and will definitely help fuel the addiction! I hope you two have a great time shooting and hunting together!


----------



## snoitcelfer (Dec 7, 2010)

Yay and welcome! What an awesome Christmas treasure trove you got! The ladies, and really everyone, on here are great!


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome! I'm so glad you're enjoying it. It definitely becomes an addiction. I just started this year, too, and I don't ever want to put my bow down.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Justin I have to warn you that its an addiction and the ladies seem to get addicted to it more than the guys, sorry ladies but you know deep down its true. I just started my wife out in Aug of 2009 and she is now more hooked than I am.


----------



## casoki (Jan 5, 2011)

OMG congrats and that is awesome!!! I just purchased my first Hoyt Vicxen and I am excited! I hope to meet a lot of nice female hunters who can help me get started. It's a little hard finding any in California though. :[


----------



## Alisha (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!

DocMort - Justin and I are both big into hunting as well as bass fishing...... so it's quite expensive since both of us are both into it!

casoki - Congrats on your new Hoyt! I'm sure you will find a lady hunter or two to shoot with soon!


----------



## kidsRN (Jan 9, 2007)

Woo hoo!!! You scored bigtime!!!! Congrats & welcome!


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

What a man! Must be great wife!


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

That's a great Christmas indeed! Hope you have good luck shooting, hunting, etc.!


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

AWSOME!!!! There's nothing better than new gear from the guy or gal ya love. I got a new hardside bowcase from him along with a new trip wire rest! I love the adiction, and lemme tell you it only gets bigger! I hope you have fun, and good luck hunting! ~Em


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Alisha said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> DocMort - Justin and I are both big into hunting as well as bass fishing...... so it's quite expensive since both of us are both into it!
> 
> casoki - Congrats on your new Hoyt! I'm sure you will find a lady hunter or two to shoot with soon!



Expensive indeed, but fun my Fiance and his daughter and I all are getting bows so we can 3D shoot and hunt together this year. We also Bass Fish and do alot of Camping. Luckily we found her a very slightly used Parker Sidekick XP that saved money so we could put more towards our bows. I used to shoot alot in the early to mid 90's, but sold all my stuff thinking I was kinda getting out of it. Man was I surprised at the way bows have advanced in those years. I picked up her sidekick set at 50lbs and 28 inch draw which is 2 inches longer than my draw and after not shooting for 15+ years I was hitting the center of the target 75 percent of the time. My fiance looked at me and said I thought you said you wasn't a good shot. Your hitting the kill zone with a bow that's not even set up right for you. I was so happy. Luckily we had her bow turned down and draw length set up for her now so I have to leave her bow alone LOL. Needless to say were all super stoked for spring then will be fonching at the bit till hunting season.


----------

